# Gaggia Syncrony Logic



## neilzarach (Feb 25, 2012)

I have no water coming through although the steam function works. Also there is water under the machine. Has the machine expired?


----------



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello

If the machine has not received a full service for 4 years it might need one (all gaskets replacement and cleaning out the water system manually).if your machine leaks it probably has the old version of the boilers which is more likely to start leaking after couple of years (4)

If it has not leaked much it can be saved by cleaning out and replacing gaskets.

I hope I helped

Regards,

Zsolt


----------

